# More media stuff on Systema



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

I posted a lot of the other articles on systema for those who are too lazy to go read for themselves.

This thread is for those who will take the time to go read on their own. Ha ha ha!

http://www.russianmartialart.com/html/thesystema.html

http://www.russianmartialart.com/html/secretsystem.html

http://www.russianmartialart.com/html/systemrevived.html

http://www.russianmartialart.com/html/crimefighting.html

http://www.russianmartialart.com/html/brutal.html

http://www.russianmartialart.com/html/theforce.html


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks Gou, it was good reading  


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 11, 2002)

For those of you able to get the TV station CBC, they were filming a short bit at Vlad's school today regarding self-defence for kids at school. Vlad explained that he does not teach kids but they wanted to film what he does anyway. Go figure. It'll be a 15 min segement or so and will air in October sometime.

Yes. I was present and got on tape too. Hopefully I will not be cut out eh? Once the babes see me Vlad's school will get swamped for sure!


----------



## Roland (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow, you let yourself be taped?
I hope he made you dance around like a chicken again, lol!

Were there any children there at all?
Did he address any children's issuses?

or was it a typcal CBC make it up as we go along thing?


I think we need more details here.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *Wow, you let yourself be taped?
> I hope he made you dance around like a chicken again, lol!*



I didn't have a choice. As the lady was asking us all if we minded being taped for TV, Vlad put his arm around me and said we'd all be glad to help. At that point he was close enough to kill me so I shut up. I'm crazy. Not stupid.
 

No chicken dance but he did punch me so hard on a certain angle from my gut I felt like I just cr@pped lightning. Remind me to show you how he does it.



> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *Were there any children there at all?
> Did he address any children's issuses?
> or was it a typcal CBC make it up as we go along thing?
> I think we need more details here. *



Well, the lady was kinda wacky. Vlad said he doesn't teach kids really. She didn't care. She wanted to see some defences from shoves and stuff. She got shown some good stuff. I think they may use it as an example of an adult persepective.

My friend Demetry, the guy who came to your school that one time with me, was the main demonstrator and talker because his bilingualism in english and russian.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2003)

The Feb. 2003 issue of Budo Intl. Magazine has an article on one of Vlad Vasiliev's European student's, Jerome last-name-escapes-me.


----------



## jellyman (Feb 8, 2003)

Global TV did an interview with M Ryabko after 9/11 for his Afghanistan experience.


----------



## Furtry (Feb 24, 2003)

> My friend Demetry, the guy who came to your school that one time with me, was the main demonstrator and talker because his bilingualism in english and russian.


Well, they finally sent me a copy of the show, I was featured for a whole 15 seconds :shrug: Club Vlad got a bit of exposure. And funny enough CBC got the message of The System correct.


----------



## Alex (Feb 25, 2003)

Demetry,

Will you be posting that video on your website?  I think people would be interested in seeing it; I know I would, especially since I was there the day they filmed it.  

Alex


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 25, 2003)

I was there that day and I can say that Furtry was definately stylin' for the camera.


----------



## Alex (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I was there that day and I can say that Furtry was definately stylin' for the camera.
> *



Doug, 

That may be true, but I distinctly remember thinking that Demetry looked pissed that day, since he had to miss most of the class dealing with that weird chick from the CBC.  But what were his options, saying no to Vlad--yah right! 

Alex


----------



## Furtry (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alex _
> *Doug,
> 
> That may be true, but I distinctly remember thinking that Demetry looked pissed that day, since he had to miss most of the class dealing with that weird chick from the CBC.  But what were his options, saying no to Vlad--yah right!
> ...



Alex you so correct. As for putting it up on my website... it's not very interesting. Brief clips mixed in to the host showing her tatas:shrug: 
Doug you're just jealous


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Furtry _
> *Doug you're just jealous *



Of course I am. But then I always tell myself that they wanted the scariest looking guy there, not someone who looks like they should be in N'SYNC.

You win.


----------



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

My impressions of Systema:
       1- Didnt see it on my front, never faced a systemoka (dont know the name of a fighter of Systema ) too, so its just my first opinion.
       2- Sounds like Krav Maga, a military stuff, quick and brutal, mainly against weapons fight, and some grappling training.
       3- Some merchan is been doing, with that thing of Forget the pain, this is the only down thing i think, i rather say dont relax, if its not a champ, cause if you do, hell make not feel pain, hell brake youre arm, or take you uncouncious.
       4 - Curious if there is some Sanbo on it?


----------



## Sean352 (Feb 25, 2003)

After reading your post I feel inclined to reply. I'll start with this, you will never face someone with a systema background in any sort of tournament. If you do, well it's a whole different ballgame compared to any type of warrior you have ever faced. We dont practice systema to win tournaments, we practice it to learn about our fears and overcome them to become better people in the world. At least that's why I got involved. If your really interested, then look for all the info you can on it. Ask the people who post here in the russian arts section, we might suprise you. I'll be happy to help as much as I can too!



 Respectfully

     Sean


 Systema San Diego


----------



## jellyman (Feb 26, 2003)

systema guys tend to lose interest in sports, but not always and not immediately.

If you go to my website, I have a video clip of a systema guy in a tournament, it's the last one on the list entitled WKF99.

Tournament rules will stylize a fight, so what you see is not pure systema (example, the kicks are 'regulation' kicks) but the footwork, strikes, and some of the takedowns are noteworthy.

Systema is a lot softer than what KM I've seen - no force on force, more standing locks. Unlike most military H2H it deals with empty hands as well.



> i rather say dont relax, if its not a champ, cause if you do, hell make not feel pain, hell brake youre arm, or take you uncouncious.



Not sure if I read this correctly, I think you are saying that if you relax you'll get caught? just because you are relaxed doesn't mean you are compliant. You learn to escape with movement instead of muscle. This works! For example, one drill we have is to have one person on each arm (standing). They will try to break your arms, armbar, hammerlock, wrist lock, finger lock, shoulder lock, whatever. You must learn to prevent this through correct movement. You may even get a takedown or lock of your own. Learning correct movement is a major goal of systema.

Rommel - since he was talking only in the context of the fight, I decided to stick with that. Otherwise the topic could go on for days...

But yes, systema has made me a better person.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 26, 2003)

Through relaxation I have been told that as of late, from a standing position I am almost impossible to lock up. This from a long tim friend I work out with. I am currently working on the same work in groundwork.

Soon my new nickname will be _'The Weasel."_


----------



## Jay Bell (Feb 26, 2003)

Gou...I was thinking more along the lines of "Badger" for you, myself...


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 26, 2003)

> Gou...I was thinking more along the lines of "Badger" for you, myself



Badger? Badger? We don't need no stinking badger!  :rofl: 


 


Klondike


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 26, 2003)

More like I'm a wolverine...
:shrug:


----------



## Roland (Feb 26, 2003)

I do not think so dude.

I think of you in many good ways, but not like that.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm always willing to listen to another opinion. What do you think of then?


----------



## Roland (Feb 28, 2003)

And a good one at that!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *More like I'm a wolverine...
> :shrug: *




Yeah Gou is a Wolverine!  We have another supporter or the University Of Michigan  

Thanks GOU!  


BTW: Did you know the U of M got that name for its mascot?
Ohio State U was mad at the U of M and they call the U of M the worst animal they could think of. Wolverines, were the meanist and toughest fighters they knew of and no farmer wanted them around. The Farmer all beleived they should be exterminated. That is why Ohio State called the U of M Wolverines. In the Standard Michigan way we took it as a complement and made the insult into our mascot.  :rofl:


----------

